# Corn!!



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Hey BG.. you up for season 2 of the Corn Shoot Shootoff? :noidea: 

I gotta admit... that was classic.. :cheers:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> Hey BG.. you up for season 2 of the Corn Shoot Shootoff? :noidea:
> 
> I gotta admit... that was classic.. :cheers:


HMMMM you callin me out glue boy?


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Well, heck ya! 

You gotta admit, that was a fun shootoff...


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

we will be there on Sunday for some of Wes's corn


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm gonna try and shoot both days.. I haven't had the Cat out on a course since June 5th at EFA.. I need the string time with the new build.. :nod:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> I'm gonna try and shoot both days.. I haven't had the Cat out on a course since June 5th at EFA.. I need the string time with the new build.. :nod:


Ok sticky no need to break tradition. You, and me on Saturday, just gimmie a time, probably be the only chance we get to shoot together all year, cause my season ends with a mouth full of corn:sad:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

I think my plans are to shoot Saturday and then decide about Sunday. As long as I can get my butt out of bed Saturday morning. I am already way behind on sleep for the week, I will leave work tonight at 2am and need to leave at 6:30am to head to Westminster to spend the day tomorrow watching the Ravens training camp. So I will be outside all day in the sun working on probably 3 hours sleep.. fun stuff. But if I go home and get good sleep Friday night, I will be there bright and early Saturday ready to shoot. I never did make it out to work on the friggin downhill shots so we will see how that goes..


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> Ok sticky no need to break tradition. You, and me on Saturday, just gimmie a time, probably be the only chance we get to shoot together all year, cause my season ends with a mouth full of corn:sad:


Well, don't kill yerself gettin there early, I'm gonna shoot for gettin there around 9-9:30, but I need to get some marks, so I'll practice for a while..


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> Well, don't kill yerself gettin there early, I'm gonna shoot for gettin there around 9-9:30, but I need to get some marks, so I'll practice for a while..


See now your talking bowgodeese. Jen works until midnight tomorrow so that will let her get a little sleep. It should be interesting I haven't touched a bow in weeks.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Umm... U was a bit late today Bro 

Grimace is my good luck charm lol!!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

A big thanks to Tuscarora for puttin on a great shoot.. the weather was perfect, the corn, well.... it was good too..  :cheers:

Be back tomorrow for an improvement on today's score... :thumb:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Umm... U was a bit late today Bro
> 
> Grimace is my good luck charm lol!!


The feeling is mutual! We need to shoot together more often. I've shot with you twice and shot two PB's. Still certainly nothing to brag about, but I had been waiting a long time to get back up to where I knew I could shoot. I still know I can do better, but will take a 507 for now. Hopefully there will be a new new PB tomorrow for us both! I think you helped me stumble on to a pretty good discovery today with my stance/shoulders/bow arm alignment. I feel like I am making much stronger shots now. We shall see!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> The feeling is mutual! We need to shoot together more often. I've shot with you twice and shot two PB's. Still certainly nothing to brag about, but I had been waiting a long time to get back up to where I knew I could shoot. I still know I can do better, but will take a 507 for now. Hopefully there will be a new new PB tomorrow for us both! I think you helped me stumble on to a pretty good discovery today with my stance/shoulders/bow arm alignment. I feel like I am making much stronger shots now. We shall see!


Enjoyed shooting with you today Bro.. glad I helped you find a couple things to fine tune.. you shot great today, keep it up! :thumb:

The Cat did well, when I shot it right, they hit.. when I messed up, some of em hit.. :chortle: :chortle: I know if I focus, I can shoot 30's tomorrow.. we'll see..


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Oh, and I noticed you quit shootin em to the left as you got your stance comfy.. :wink:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Oh, and I noticed you quit shootin em to the left as you got your stance comfy.. :wink:


Yeah.. think I started getting settled in. If I put some practice in to kind of engrain the new stance etc, I think things can only get better from here. I had been missing right 90% of the time. Then today I quit doing whatever was causing that, then started shooting left since I had moved my sight to comensate for missing right. Now I think we've got everything balanced out.. I hope!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Just wanna shout out one more time to Tuscarora Archers for hosting a great shoot, ordering up some nice weather and having an awesome course for field archery.. :thumb: :yo: :cheers:

Shot today with Grimace again, Pennysdad and Blondstar... yep.. ol BG was skeered and showed up about halfway through our round (and we waited a while before we started out) :lol: :zip:

Had a ball, shot so-so, sometimes well, sometimes really not so well..  But... that's archery some days, eh? Ended up a few points down from yesterday's PB, but I shot two 17's the second half, the first ones of them I've shot in a long time with the Cat.. one was a 40yd field target, 20/3x'd the next one, a 60.. wth!!?!?!? :chortle: :chortle:

Thanks to Lisa, Jay and Todd for a great day of archery with good friends on a really nice course at TA.. :yo: :cheers:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Just wanna shout out one more time to Tuscarora Archers for hosting a great shoot, ordering up some nice weather and having an awesome course for field archery.. :thumb: :yo: :cheers:
> 
> Shot today with Grimace again, Pennysdad and Blondstar... yep.. ol BG was skeered and showed up about halfway through our round (and we waited a while before we started out) :lol: :zip:
> 
> ...


Any time Sticky. I broke my streak of PB's while shooting with you. I missed it by a "few" (19) points today. But I still had fun. I still have some figuring out to do, and not so sure the Alphamax is helping me as much as I would like either. I have to start shooting in the back yard every day if I want to get more consistant. It's just hard with my work schedule.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Yea, weren't we talking about 'breaking the streak' before the shoot this morning?? :chortle: :chortle:

I shot less than stellar too, should easily have been able to shoot up about 5-8 over what I did shoot today, so I have some work to do before States roll around.. :whip: :darkbeer:

Remember.. it's normally not the tools, it's the operator..  :nod:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

I agree on the tools thing, but I'm not sure if my tools are giving me the best chance possible at a good score, and I need all the help I can get. That being said I don't see myself running out tomorrow and buying a new bow, but I am thinking if the AM35 isn't shooting better for me by Christmas time, I may just be buying myself a Christmas present this year. Biggest thing is I shouldn't have bought a bow knowing my draw length was at or below the minimum DL of the bow. I am going to make an attempt at shooting every day between now and states. It will be hard with my work schedule, but even 20-30 minutes of shooting in the back yard every day can't hurt. Need to build some consistancy/repeatability into my shot.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

I agree with you.. we did think your dl is a tad long yet... you need to be able to settle in and relax and not feel 'stretched out' before you start to execute the shot. :nod:

Practice is the single most beneficial thing you can do to improve on your skills and subsequent scores.. it takes time to 'find the groove' and it don't happen fast.. :nono: 

I don't practice enough, and my season to season scores show it.. though I have slowly started to move up a bit this season, it's been painfully slow, but I haven't shot as much as I need to, so... it is what it is.. I'll put some time in between now and States and I'll be happy if I can shoot a score in the 30's.. that's about the best I can hope for right now, but that's ok..  :darkbeer:


----------



## WVDBLLUNG (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for coming out! Tuscarora Archers enjoyed having you there and we look forward to seeing everyone in a couple of weeks for the MAA State Championships.

As for yours truly - I shot my last (and only fifth) field round of the year. Had a great time shooting with Young Jedi, CD and Andrew Everett. Even had the company of my spouse and little ones through the first 14 targets.

I'll be at the State Championship but I will be working and trying my best to make sure everyone has great time. Practice up everyone.


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

*Just wanna thank Tuscarora Archers for hosting another great shoot!! :thumb: :yo: :cheers:*

I'm still trying to figure out how you ordered up such perfect weather!

Had a great time shooting with Jim from Bel Air! and I behaved too... It was a great day.. learned a few things from him... shot bad on the first half... much better the second half.. until the last 3 targets :frusty::frusty::doh::doh: But... it is what it is..... still had a great time at TA!

a Big thanks to Kay, Bob, Wes, Rog, and all the hard working gang... 
Thanks to all for a great day! :yo: :cheers:

I got a few picts... and will hopefully be able to get them posted... or go to my FB page.... they are all there.. :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Had a wonderful time shooting at TA this weekend. This was the first time I had shot their field course and it sure was a lot of fun—will have to do it more frequently in the future. Enjoyed the company of Jarrett and Sue from VA and made a solid run at breaking through the 490s post-surgery plateau I’ve been stuck on, but it was not to be….yet…. :wink:

Thanks to Fay, Bob, Wes, and Roger for putting on a great shoot. The weather was perfect, the food was good, and new friendships made and old ones strengthened. I’m very much looking forward to shooting there again in a couple of weeks!! :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

IGluIt4U said:


> Just wanna shout out one more time to Tuscarora Archers for hosting a great shoot, ordering up some nice weather and having an awesome course for field archery.. :thumb: :yo: :cheers:
> 
> Shot today with Grimace again, Pennysdad and Blondstar... yep.. ol BG was skeered and showed up about halfway through our round (and we waited a while before we started out) :lol: :zip:
> 
> ...


Hey Sticky, also fun shooting with you! Next time I will set my sight then ask about you pig hunt LOL, oh well sh:wink:t happens. See you in a few weeks.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

blondstar said:


> Hey Sticky, also fun shooting with you! Next time I will set my sight then ask about you pig hunt LOL, oh well sh:wink:t happens. See you in a few weeks.


Ya, I was really lookin forward to a shootoff... :doh: (sorry bout that.. ) :wink: :cheers:


----------

